# Sharp Knives



## Roll_Bones (Jul 29, 2017)

I cut myself yesterday.  It happened when I was washing dishes.
I was using a sponge on my fillet knife that is very sharp.  Little mistake and I get a fairly deep slice into my finger.
I have cut myself chopping parsley and other things as well.  I would guess this happens two or three times a year.  I expect it to happen sooner or later as I am exposed to knives daily.

Wife made a comment and I decided to bring this here.

My point was that anyone using sharp knives will eventually cut themselves.  Even the best chefs in the world get cut now and again.  
That this is a teaching lesson each time and I now will be extra careful in the future starting today as I have a lot of prep work to do.
It will happen again for sure. Its just a matter of time.

What about you guys.  Does it happen to you and how often?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 29, 2017)

I was chopping a wet bell pepper one time and my finger slipped on the pepper. I neatly sliced off the entire fingernail from my left forefinger. Not one drop of blood was lost, just the fingernail itself. Do you have any idea how sensitive the skin under your fingernail is?


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

I was given a 12" Japanese Chef Knife as a gift. Now I stand 4'6" short. That dang knife was almost as tall as me. I had some prep work to do. So I peel the carrots and got my new knife and took it out of the box. Lined up the carrots to slice and the first thing I sliced with it was my finger. Really good! My son now has that dang knife.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 29, 2017)

Addie said:


> I was given a 12" Japanese Chef Knife as a gift.


12 inches? I believe you were misled. That was not a Chef's knife, it was a wakizashi!


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 12 inches? I believe you were misled. That was not a Chef's knife, it was a wakizashi!



What is the biggest chef's knife they make? This one to me at least was huge. Pirate says it was probably a 10"? I always thought that all professional chef's knives were 12 inches.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2017)

It happens to everyone from time to time.  

Contrary to popular kitchen wisdom, I don't believe dull knives cause more cuts than sharp ones.  I believe the sharpness of the knife doesn't matter.  As you can testify it's carelessness that causes cuts.  The only difference I've noticed is that cuts from dull knives hurt more.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2017)

Addie said:


> What is the biggest chef's knife they make? This one to me at least was huge. Pirate says it was probably a 10"? I always thought that all professional chef's knives were 12 inches.



Addie, you can buy a chef's knife in 6", 8" and 12" lengths (and probably other sizes too depending on the manufacturer.  Chef's knife refers to the shape of the blade.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2017)

Addie said:


> What is the biggest chef's knife they make? This one to me at least was huge. Pirate says it was probably a 10"? I always thought that all professional chef's knives were 12 inches.


The chef's knife that came with my knife kit from culinary school is 9 inches. I don't like it but DH does, so he uses it. I use a 7-inch Henckels Santoku. 

I think anyone who works in a kitchen regularly is going to cut themselves occasionally. I do think dull knives are more dangerous because they will often slide off the item rather than cut it.


----------



## Steven c (Jul 29, 2017)

It happens to me once or twice a year. My guess is it happens when you feel to comfortable using your knife and you start to forget giving your attention to what you doing. 

Kinda like power tools, when you get to comfortable using them with out a thought of safety is when they bite you.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2017)

Though I have cut myself with a knife, my biggest nemesis is the mandolin! Seems the two we use have it in for me. No, that was not a thin slice of garlic!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks folks. Look like my thinking is in line with most of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cuts on the hands have nothing to do with the knives or the skill of the chef/cook.  Has everything to do with "life happens".


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Though I have cut myself with a knife, my biggest nemesis is the mandolin! Seems the two we use have it in for me. No, that was not a thin slice of garlic!



Do you use the safety food pusher? I wouldn't even think of slicing a breath of fresh air without it. I have the hand held mandolin as well as the Oxo. Oh, I just had to have that Oxo one. Took it out of the box, and put it right back in. Have yet to use it. And that was more than two years ago. Maybe some day I will get up the courage to give it a go.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2017)

Steven c said:


> It happens to me once or twice a year. My guess is it happens when you feel to comfortable using your knife and you start to forget giving your attention to what you doing.
> 
> Kinda like power tools, when you get to comfortable using them with out a thought of safety is when they bite you.



Or when you're too distracted from watching football and using something sharp.  No, it wasn't me.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cuts on the hands have nothing to do with the knives or the skill of the chef/cook.  Has everything to do with "life happens".



I'd have to disagree.  Cuts will happen, but they happen far more often with bad tools and poor skills.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> Do you use the safety food pusher? I wouldn't even think of slicing a breath of fresh air without it. I have the hand held mandolin as well as the Oxo. Oh, I just had to have that Oxo one. Took it out of the box, and put it right back in. Have yet to use it. And that was more than two years ago. Maybe some day I will get up the courage to give it a go.



Mandolins scare the heck out of me to the point of avoiding mine whenever possible.  Something about moving your fingers toward a very sharp blade that seems counter productive.  

My knives stay extremely sharp, but they are either in the block, in my hand, or rarely laying on the cutting board with the blade pointing away from the board.  And my fingers are always above blade edge level.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

I have yet to cut myself with a knife although I put that in the category of "pure dumb luck" as I've known plenty of professionals that have.  I have gotten some nasty cuts from box graters and mandolins.  My own fault...I'm always so sure I can get one more pass through without using the guard.

Last year Molly showed an interest in getting her own first knife.  At 12 years old she had become a very talented cook and baker and she took it all very seriously.  I spoke with her mom who gave the green light and I gave molly a list of chores I needed done that could pay for her knife.  Molly is quite the entrepreneur and loves earning her own money.
Less than a week she had enough for the knife.  We discussed the different metals and the advantages and disadvantages to both.  We talked about quality and tang length, rivets versus molded versus glued...but the one thing you can't get from the internet is balance and feel in the hand, so we headed off to the only place around here with tons of quality knives she could test out...Macys.
She darted right over to the flashiest 12 inch chefs knife.  Then she saw it was all stainless...and one moment of balance in her hands and she walked away.  I suggested a smaller chef's knife might feel more comfortable and she tested several.  She ended up with a Swilling/JA Henkles 7" Santoku knife normally $140 on sale for about $80 because the presentation box was trashed they took another ten bucks off and I had a 20% off coupon.
Then to test it out we made one of her favorite things...Kimchi and she had to slice 8 heads of napa cabbage with that knife...her arm was sore for days...lol.  One year later and she still has all her fingers...she practices safe knife techniques every time and I'm very proud of her.
Here she is loading up the crock for fermentation.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> I have yet to cut myself with a knife although I put that in the category of "pure dumb luck" as I've known plenty of professionals that have.  I have gotten some nasty cuts from box graters and mandolins.  My own fault...I'm always so sure I can get one more pass through without using the guard.
> 
> Last year Molly showed an interest in getting her own first knife.  At 12 years old she had become a very talented cook and baker and she took it all very seriously.  I spoke with her mom who gave the green light and I gave molly a list of chores I needed done that could pay for her knife.  Molly is quite the entrepreneur and loves earning her own money.
> Less than a week she had enough for the knife.  We discussed the different metals and the advantages and disadvantages to both.  We talked about quality and tang length, rivets versus molded versus glued...but the one thing you can't get from the internet is balance and feel in the hand, so we headed off to the only place around here with tons of quality knives she could test out...Macys.
> ...



Great that you are passing cooking and kitchen skills along with fiscal responsibility to your daughter.  They will serve her well all through her lifetime.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> Great that you are passing cooking and kitchen skills along with fiscal responsibility to your daughter.  They will serve her well all through her lifetime.



Thank you!  Molly is not my daughter but one of four girls who live across the street.  She has been cooking and baking with me since she was 5...she's now 13 and we still do "projects" together.
Right now she wants to become a chef...but she is also a math wizard and at this age...who knows.


----------



## Stock Pot (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder to be careful. It's true that when you get too comfortable, that's when you are in the most danger. I have a protective knife-resistant glove for my left hand that I don't wear enough. Also, curl those fingers back; bear claw grip and all that. And go slow- you are not on TV showing off your knife skills.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2017)

Addie said:


> Do you use the safety food pusher? I wouldn't even think of slicing a breath of fresh air without it. I have the hand held mandolin as well as the Oxo. Oh, I just had to have that Oxo one. Took it out of the box, and put it right back in. Have yet to use it. And that was more than two years ago. Maybe some day I will get up the courage to give it a go.



Safety guard? Those things a for wimps! I even managed when I used one. Don't ask!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 31, 2017)

Addie said:


> Do you use the safety food pusher? I wouldn't even think of slicing a breath of fresh air without it. I have the hand held mandolin as well as the Oxo. Oh, I just had to have that Oxo one. Took it out of the box, and put it right back in. Have yet to use it. And that was more than two years ago. Maybe some day I will get up the courage to give it a go.



Buy a pair of those cut resistant gloves and you don't have to worry about it.  I think that the pusher is a pain in the rear.  

I have the original Oxo mandoline with a straight blade, and I can knock out a big pile of potatoes or sliced zucchini in minutes.  Juliene carrots is just as fast.  And I never worry about adding any "personal protein" to the mix because I always wear these:


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2017)

I guess it's just me.  I have no issue using the gripper thingie with my V-Slicer.  I can whip through an onion or potato down to the last slice a warp speed without a thought of getting cut.

I don't think I could get used to wearing gloves while using a knife.  I don't even like wearing a finger cot.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I guess it's just me.  I have no issue using the gripper thingie with my V-Slicer.  I can whip through an onion or potato down to the last slice a warp speed without a thought of getting cut.
> 
> I don't think I could get used to wearing gloves while using a knife.  I don't even like wearing a finger cot.


It's not just you  I use mine, too. It's more difficult with some other produce, like carrots and cabbage, so I also have a cut-resistant glove. It's handy to use with a box grater, too. I don't wear it when using a knife.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 31, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I guess it's just me.  I have no issue using the gripper thingie with my V-Slicer.  I can whip through an onion or potato down to the last slice a warp speed without a thought of getting cut.
> 
> I don't think I could get used to wearing gloves while using a knife.  I don't even like wearing a finger cot.



I only use them with my mandoline and sometimes with my microplanes, not with a knife.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm afraid to say it out loud, but I really can't remember a serious cut with a knife. My Dad was a butcher by trade and I spent endless hours watching him work. He lived to old age, and was very proud he still had all his digits and never a serious cut. 
Now my madolin is a different story. I'll never again use it without the guard.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 31, 2017)

Shortly after Jeannie and I got together, I sharpened all of her mothers knives..(They were terrible dull)

A week later she had to go to the ER for a sliced finger.. 

Not the best start...  

Ross


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I guess it's just me.  I have no issue using the gripper thingie with my V-Slicer.  I can whip through an onion or potato down to the last slice a warp speed without a thought of getting cut.
> 
> I don't think I could get used to wearing gloves while using a knife.  I don't even like wearing a finger cot.



Unless they make those gloves in child size, then they are useless to me.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2017)

Addie said:


> What is the biggest chef's knife they make? This one to me at least was huge. Pirate says it was probably a 10"? I always thought that all professional chef's knives were 12 inches.



One of the old Iron Chef show. In one of the episodes they had Japanese chef with a knife that was 18 or 20 inches long. And he was peeling an apple with that. it was art.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2017)

4 or 5 years ago I was given a set of razor sharp Henckels knives as a gift. As I was chopping veggies for my birds, I was distracted for just a second and took the tip of my left thumb off clean. Fortunately it didn't get bone, though. I didn't have the knives 5 minutes and i cut myself.

It has grown back, but I am just now getting feeling back in that fingertip.

At least the coppers won't be able to trace that thumbprint any longer.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 4, 2017)

When I bought my first mandolin it was a Christmas gift to myself.  I opened it all up, threw away the box and never used it until... I got divorced and moved.  Somewhere along the way I threw out the hand gripper on top, not knowing what it was  and that's how I got my first cut.  I now know but I think they are a pain in the rear and like someone else said, I always think I can get one more cut in.  I'm definitely going to invest in the glove! I haven't used it in awhile but when I make zuppa toscano soup, I like those thin thin potatoes!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2017)

Merlot said:


> When I bought my first mandolin it was a Christmas gift to myself.  I opened it all up, threw away the box and never used it until... I got divorced and moved.  Somewhere along the way I threw out the hand gripper on top, not knowing what it was  and that's how I got my first cut.  I now know but I think they are a pain in the rear and like someone else said, I always think I can get one more cut in.  I'm definitely going to invest in the glove! I haven't used it in awhile but when I make zuppa toscano soup, I like those thin thin potatoes!


It's also great for shredding cabbage, carrots and onions for coleslaw.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 4, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> It's also great for shredding cabbage, carrots and onions for coleslaw.



I'll have to try cabbage, I hate grating cabbage


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2017)

Merlot said:


> When I bought my first mandolin it was a Christmas gift to myself.  I opened it all up, threw away the box and never used it until... I got divorced and moved.  Somewhere along the way I threw out the hand gripper on top, not knowing what it was  and that's how I got my first cut.  I now know but I think they are a pain in the rear and like someone else said, I always think I can get one more cut in.  I'm definitely going to invest in the glove! I haven't used it in awhile but when I make zuppa toscano soup, I like those thin thin potatoes!



Have you considered contacting the manufacture and finding out about getting a new one? It can't cost more than $10 at the most. They may even send one for free rather than have you give yourself a bad slice or two.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 4, 2017)

Addie said:


> Have you considered contacting the manufacture and finding out about getting a new one? It can't cost more than $10 at the most. They may even send one for free rather than have you give yourself a bad slice or two.


Oh that's the one I gave away, I bought myself a newer more expensive model that was horrible, got rid of that one and am back to a cheapie model


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 8, 2017)

I love my Mandolin


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 9, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I love my Mandolin



I love the sound.  Never learned to play one though.


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 9, 2017)

I cut pretty much everything with a steak knife. I never saw my mother or grandmother use a chef's knife; they both cut things with steak knives, too. I don't even own a chef's knife, and I know my parents don't either. I have a large cleaver-type knife that I use for cutting pineapples and melons in half, a bread knife, a paring knife I use almost exclusively on strawberries, and a filet knife that makes an appearance maybe once a year. Other than that, I use my trusty steak knives for cutting and chopping everything from meat to veggies. I'm pretty sure I'd cut myself much more often using anything larger. I think the only knife I've ever really cut myself with is the bread knife.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> I cut pretty much everything with a steak knife. I never saw my mother or grandmother use a chef's knife; they both cut things with steak knives, too. I don't even own a chef's knife, and I know my parents don't either. I have a large cleaver-type knife that I use for cutting pineapples and melons in half, a bread knife, a paring knife I use almost exclusively on strawberries, and a filet knife that makes an appearance maybe once a year. Other than that, I use my trusty steak knives for cutting and chopping everything from meat to veggies. I'm pretty sure I'd cut myself much more often using anything larger. I think the only knife I've ever really cut myself with is the bread knife.



When it comes to the kitchen, I don't do much of anything my mother does. She keeps her cheap knives in a crock next to the stove, so they can knock against each other, dulling and damaging the blades. She was too impatient to teach me much about cooking, so I've learned on my own, plus taking several classes, plus two months in culinary school (I had to withdraw for medical reasons, but I was there long enough to keep the knife kit! ). 

A good chef's knife is a great tool that makes cooking much easier. Just like quality cookware. YMMV, of course


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> I love the sound.  Never learned to play one though.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> When it comes to the kitchen, I don't do much of anything my mother does. She keeps her cheap knives in a crock next to the stove, so they can knock against each other, dulling and damaging the blades. She was too impatient to teach me much about cooking, so I've learned on my own, plus taking several classes, plus two months in culinary school (I had to withdraw for medical reasons, but I was there long enough to keep the knife kit! ).
> 
> A good chef's knife is a great tool that makes cooking much easier. Just like quality cookware. YMMV, of course



I could have written that myself. To the T


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 10, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> When it comes to the kitchen, I don't do much of anything my mother does. She keeps her cheap knives in a crock next to the stove, so they can knock against each other, dulling and damaging the blades. She was too impatient to teach me much about cooking, so I've learned on my own, plus taking several classes, plus two months in culinary school (I had to withdraw for medical reasons, but I was there long enough to keep the knife kit! ).
> 
> A good chef's knife is a great tool that makes cooking much easier. Just like quality cookware. YMMV, of course



Ha! Actually, I don't really do much that my mother did, either. She's a terrible cook and doesn't like doing it. My oldest sister and I took over doing most of the cooking once we were old enough, and I made dinner most nights throughout my high school years. My dad does most of their cooking now. I've learned a lot on my own, but I learned basics from watching her and my grandmother (admittedly also not a good cook), and I've never seen the reason to switch my knife preferences when they work just fine. I have no problems using a steak knife to cut a potato, and I'm much less likely to slice myself (I am accident prone and startle easily; not a good combination for large, sharp knife handling) You've taken classes, where I'm sure they taught you proper knife technique. I don't have that, so I'll stick with my small steak knife, and keep my fingers in working order.

Also, I have no idea what YMMV means.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> ... I've learned a lot on my own, but I learned basics from watching her and my grandmother (admittedly also not a good cook), and I've never seen the reason to switch my knife preferences when they work just fine. I have no problems using a steak knife to cut a potato, and I'm much less likely to slice myself (I am accident prone and startle easily; not a good combination for large, sharp knife handling) You've taken classes, where I'm sure they taught you proper knife technique. I don't have that, so I'll stick with my small steak knife, and keep my fingers in working order.
> 
> Also, I have no idea what YMMV means.



I should clarify, I actually use an 8" Henckels Santoku knife; the culinary knife kit came with a 10" knife that is too long to be comfortable for me. My husband likes it, though. I honestly can't imagine using a steak knife to make quick work of chopping a bunch of vegetables or fruits, especially melons. 

YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary, i.e., your experience may be different from mine


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2017)

Speaking of Mom's with knives...my Mom was scary.

 I'll never forget her cutting up potatoes and onions in the palm of her hand right into a skillet of bacon grease. Ykies!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of Mom's with knives...my Mom was scary.
> 
> I'll never forget her cutting up potatoes and onions in the palm of her hand right into a skillet of bacon grease. Ykies!!


You know how you smash a clove of garlic by laying the knife on the clove and hitting it? My mom tried to do that once by raising the knife high in the air and whamming it down on the clove - and I was right in front of her. If she'd lost control of the knife... 

I showed her how to do it correctly and she said, "Ohhhh! I guess I missed that part" from whatever cooking show she was apparently half listening to.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 10, 2017)

I just got my knife sharpened , my friend also sharpened my cheese slicer... I suddenly got shorter nails.


----------



## Themommychef (Aug 10, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 12 inches? I believe you were misled. That was not a Chef's knife, it was a wakizashi!



hahahaha


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 10, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I love my Mandolin



Just for clarity:

Mandolin







Mandoline (note the "e" on the end)


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Just for clarity:
> 
> Mandolin
> 
> ...



Which one were your toking about?  I imagine you an cut yourself on a mandolin's strings. . .


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 10, 2017)

It's just apparent that in many of the comments, the posters are unaware that the two instruments have different spellings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have two of the top picture and one of the bottom picture.  I don't use any of them...


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 11, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have two of the top picture and one of the bottom picture.  I don't use any of them...



 I wouldn't know what to do with the top one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I wouldn't know what to do with the top one.



Shrek does, he's pretty good...I just sit and listen.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 14, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> It's just apparent that in many of the comments, the posters are unaware that the two instruments have different spellings.




Unless the red line pops up under the word I type, I would not know the difference. 

So, yes, you are absolutely right I am unaware not only of two different spelling, I am unaware of spelling in general, as you can see in many of my posts. In the future, fire away and correct my spelling. I'll be grateful. 


P.S. Not that i am defending myself, everybody knows I can't spell, but I did copy the spelling from the poster before me, an American poster, unlike me.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Unless the red line pops up under the word I type, I would not know the difference.
> 
> So, yes, you are absolutely right I am unaware not only of two different spelling, I am unaware of spelling in general, as you can see in many of my posts. In the future, fire away and correct my spelling. I'll be grateful.
> 
> ...



But please keep in mind, that it is not that Charlie can't spell, but that The English language is a foreign language to him. Even the letters are totally foreign to what he grew up with. Some day just take a look at the letters of the Russian language. Would you be able to spell in his native tongue?


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 14, 2017)

Addie said:


> But please keep in mind, that it is not that Charlie can't spell, but that The English language is a foreign language to him. Even the letters are totally foreign to what he grew up with. Some day just take a look at the letters of the Russian language. Would you be able to spell in his native tongue?



English seems to be a foreign language to many native born Americans too (not pointed at anyone here, just an observation from years of reading a lot of useless junk online  ).  I'm only OCD about one thing, and that is using mostly correct spelling and grammar when I post anything online.  I can't break down and name most of the parts of a sentence, but I am generally able to put words together to make a reasonably coherent statement.  I feel a bit ashamed of myself when I go back and reread a post and find a stupid mistake after it's too late to edit.

My post wasn't directed at Charlie.  I've had quite a few friends who have moved here from all over the world, and I have no criticism for anyone who has the guts to make such a monumental change in their lives.  Most of the posts that mentioned a kitchen mandoline spelled it as the musical instrument, not the kitchen utensil, an easy and understandable mistake.  I was simply pointing it out for anyone who cared to know the correct terminology.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 14, 2017)

Addie said:


> But please keep in mind, that it is not that Charlie can't spell, but that The English language is a foreign language to him. Even the letters are totally foreign to what he grew up with. Some day just take a look at the letters of the Russian language. Would you be able to spell in his native tongue?




Charlie makes no more spelling errors than I do.. 

My excuse? None, other than I missed spelling class that day..and all subsequent days.. (thank you spell check for correcting 'subsequent')  

I was really good at sports and Rock N Roll dancing tho...  

Ross

Ross


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Charlie makes no more spelling errors than I do..
> 
> My excuse? None, other than I missed spelling class that day..and all subsequent days.. (thank you spell check for correcting 'subsequent')
> 
> ...



I wasn't aiming my post at anyone in particular. I have tried to be a friend to a person who grew up under Communism. My daughter-in-law also did. Her father has only been here for about three years. And he couldn't speak not one word of English. So I understand where Charlie is coming from. Other than the circle of friends that his daughter and wife had, he knew no one who could speak his language. My heart broke for him. Fortunately my son along with his baby learned to speak his language. So that was a help. 

Every time I saw him I always gave him a big hug. It became the family joke. But I always taught him a new word of English. And we would sit for about twenty minutes while he practice the word and knew the meaning. So I understand what Charlie had to go through when he first arrived in this country. My heart goes out to him. English is not the easiest language to learn. Nor understand or spell. Just start with "bow, bough". Is that a bow for the hair, or bow from the waist"? Or bough for a tree or bow from the waist"? Americans know (or should know) the difference. But since that is so confusing, imagine how an alien to our shores feels.  

For my son's FIL to try and find a job when he first arrived was impossible. Finally Home Depot hired him only because another worker came from his country. (Albania) That is where he learned most of his English. He is a fantastic carpenter and HD put both of them in the lumber department.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 14, 2017)

Addie said:


> I wasn't aiming my post at anyone in particular.



I understand that, Addie and I certainly didn't mean to imply that you were..  

I was, in my own simple manner, applauding Charlie for his efforts in spelling in a language which is not one he grew up speaking..  

Ross


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I understand that, Addie and I certainly didn't mean to imply that you were..
> 
> I was, in my own simple manner, *applauding Charlie for his efforts *in spelling in a language which is not one he grew up speaking..
> 
> Ross



Glad to hear that. English is so dang complicated. It is a wonder that anyone can learn it. Even the Americans. And then there is the "Queen's English." 

I have told this story before. When my first child was born, my husband who was English offered to change her diaper. Nappy is in language. He brought the dirty diaper out to me and ask where should he put the "Nappy". Where it belongs, was my reply. I didn't know what a Nappy was. So he put it with the other ones. Imagine my surprise when I found the dirty diaper the next time I went to get a clean one. So if I have trouble trying to understand a person who does speak English, I can only imagine what it is like for those who come to our shores.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2017)

Addie said:


> I wasn't aiming my post at anyone in particular. I have tried to be a friend to a person who grew up under Communism.



Come on, Addie, be serious. 



Addie said:


> But please keep in mind, that it is not that Charlie can't spell, but that The English language is a foreign language to him. Even the letters are totally foreign to what he grew up with. Some day just take a look at the letters of the Russian language. Would you be able to spell in his native tongue?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 14, 2017)

Addie....good grief...yes, English is a tough language to learn, as is *any* language that's not native to the household in which we grow up.   

(btw...didn't you and your Englishman husband ever discuss 'nappies' *before* the birth of your child? Just wondering why it took until after the birth for you to figure out what a nappy was.....)


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2017)

I was watching a cooking show on the LiveWell Network, Let's Dish | The Live Well Network , and I was surprised to see the host/chef use a very small knife, like a good steak knife, to slice meat for chorizo. TV chefs' tools are usually sponsored.


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....good grief...yes, English is a tough language to learn, as is *any* language that's not native to the household in which we grow up.
> 
> (btw...didn't you and your Englishman husband ever discuss 'nappies' *before* the birth of your child? Just wondering why it took until after the birth for you to figure out what a nappy was.....)



No. There are a lot of words that are peculiar to the Queen's English. Words I never hear until I married him. Bonnet was another word. I asked him to bring me the bonnet on the bed. He stood there looking at me like I had lost my mind. To him a bonnet is the hood of a car. What did I know? I just wanted to get the baby dressed to go outside. 

We often had some very strange conversations.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 15, 2017)

Gotcha, Addie. Thank you for your reply. I'm sure some of the conversations back then were memorable!


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Gotcha, Addie. Thank you for your reply. I'm sure some of the conversations back then were memorable!



I would tell my mother about them and the two of us would laugh to tears. He got hurt at work and had to stay home for six weeks. So I went out and found a job and he had to stay home and watch the kids. My youngest daughter was just learning to talk. Her father had a Scottish accent mixed with British words. He taught her to say, "My name is Maurrrrreen Harrrrrris. With that Scottish roll of the tongue. Took me a year to break her of rolling her R's. But she never quite lost it. When she would yell at her kids for something they did, you could hear R's rolling off her tongue.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you everybody for understanding. But in all honesty, it really is my fault. I do not spell well in Russian either. I do know how to spell in Russian, but when I have to put words on paper, my thoughts are so much far ahead of my hands and trying to keep up with what is going on in my head is challenging. I bet if I'd go to doctor they'd diagnose me with some sort of disorder, thankfully they have discovered many nowadays.

But hey, let's get back on track and talk knives.


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you everybody for understanding. But in all honesty, it really is my fault. I do not spell well in Russian either. I do know how to spell in Russian, but when I have to put words on paper, *my thoughts are so much far ahead of my hands* and trying to keep up with what is going on in my head is challenging. I bet if I'd go to doctor they'd diagnose me with some sort of disorder, thankfully they have discovered many nowadays.
> 
> But hey, let's get back on track and talk knives.



I think we all have that problem. Now what was I saying?


----------



## CubsGal (Dec 12, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I should clarify, I actually use an 8" Henckels Santoku knife; the culinary knife kit came with a 10" knife that is too long to be comfortable for me. My husband likes it, though. I honestly can't imagine using a steak knife to make quick work of chopping a bunch of vegetables or fruits, especially melons.
> 
> YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary, i.e., your experience may be different from mine


So after this discussion, I broke down and bought myself a small Santoku knife. On the third use last night, I cut my finger, and while it didn't require stitches, it did bleed quite a bit. I was even being extra careful because of the unfamiliar feel and the sharpness. 30 years of using a steak knife and no cuts vs. 3 uses of a Santoku; I'm going back to my steak knife before I lose more than a little blood.


----------

